# Cold Snap



## skills4lou (Nov 10, 2005)

Those of us who've had rather cool weather over the past day, how cold did it get where you are?
We hit -15F this morning, with wind chill of -27F. Our high today was 3F. 
How about you?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You win


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ha Ha! Finally...someone else experiencing my weather!

We had a warm front. It was only a couple below ZERO. A few days ago, it was -10F or more. Right now...a balmy +15F in ND.


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

We had a low of about um 32, and a high of 58.

Talking about a cold front. Brrrrrrr

Toolman


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You win
I had 17 F when I left in the morning
And 34 F by the time I left work

Don


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

skills4lou said:


> Those of us who've had rather cool weather over the past day, how cold did it get where you are?
> We hit -15F this morning, with wind chill of -27F. Our high today was 3F.
> How about you?
> [snapback]67017[/snapback]​


It was -23 C here the other night... with a high of -15 C, do not know what that is in F. That was without windchill with it was around -30 to -32.

Kos


----------



## skills4lou (Nov 10, 2005)

KosinTrouble said:


> skills4lou said:
> 
> 
> > Those of us who've had rather cool weather over the past day, how cold did it get where you are?
> ...


-23C = -9F
-15C = 5F
-32C = -25F

Looks Like I still win...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

With temps in the low 20's hell I feel like I'm in Florida compared to that.

YOU WIN










John


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

Our first snow of the season is in the forecast for tomorrow...2 to 4 inches! The kids have a 1/2 day of school so that will give them something to do!


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

Monday night -19 day high 17 tuesday night -10 high day 20 tonight its 0 at 7:38pm low going to -5 they say. The temp is just right so I can go out and fish a little the water is about right temp. 6 in of ice. Ken


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

We had -12f last night and high today of +5f.
Already down to -9f tonight and we have aprox 8"snow on the ground.
no fishing for a while
















Dallas


----------



## skills4lou (Nov 10, 2005)

update--it's now back down to -10F, wind chill is -17F. I think it's time to turn in for the night. Hopefully the furnace doesn't die like it did last night!









By the way, it actually feels like winter where I grew up. I love winter, and the cold is just a fun challenge for me. I would far rather have this than 100F and humidity!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I thought I heard Yellowstone got down to like -40Â°F before windchill the other night. Anyone else here that? Wanna go campin?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, you guys win.

BUT, here in the Lone Star State, at least in the Abilene area, we did get down to about 18 degrees yesterday with a wind chill of 5!

Supposed to warm up to 30 today, 50's by the weekend.

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.









BTW, average temps for December are highs in the 50's, lows around 32.

Mark


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Yeap, West yellowstone Montana was at -44F tthe night wwe had -11F up here. As far as the cold goes Sklills4lou I too like it and take it as a challenge. Grew up in south eastern Va where we often had 95-98F and 100% humidity. I have been in Montana for 30 years and wouldn't go back for anything.









Dallas


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hmmmm, looks like we are on the warm side compared to the rest of you. Balmy 1 degree was our low the other day, but we have now come up to about 9 to 14 degrees. Have about 7" of snow on the ground. I put some anti-gel stuff in my diesel yesterday, but not real sure I had to. However, better to spend the $3 on the little bottle of stuff than to spend a couple hundred getting towed.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, we were 30 above today...
But it's a dry heat!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Since the whole nation seems to be kind of chilly, I thought I would share with you what real cold is like based on the 3 years I lived in Fairbanks, Alaska.

-- Typically during the winter months, the Fairbanks temp would be between -20 and 0. Any day above zero felt balmy. Often it would dip to -40 or -50. We had one spell where it was -50 for about a week. When spring came and the temps went above freezing, it was T-shirt time.

-- When it was cold (-20 or so) a favorite trick was to go outside with a half a cup of coffee and fling it into the air (the coffee, not the cup). The coffee would instantly freeze and never hit the ground.

-- Sometimes the underage airmen would store their liquor on the outside window sill ledge. Not sure what frostbite in the eusophogas feels like, but suspect it hurts. Several of our airmen found out.

-- The 15 mile trip to town was sometimes a challenge. Even with the car heat going full blast, the windsheild defroster would only defrost a small hole about the size of a dollar bill. Wife and I would take turns with a credit card to scrape out a place to see.

-- When you first started out with the car, the tires always had a flat-spot on them from setting. The car would bounce up and down for about a half mile before the tire became round again.

-- On occassion, you would start to pull your car out of it's parking spot and the wheels would spin inside the tire rim. This would immediately break the bead and let out all your air. It wasn't unusual to see a 4x4 with four flat tires.

-- The large parking lots in town had a lot of small 6" high ice cones scattered all over them. This was caused by people leaving their cars running while they shopped. The water would drip from their exhaust and create a little stalagmite.

-- My son likes to tell his friends about when he was in the first grade and would walk to school alone when it was -40. Of course, he omits the part that it was only a 1-block walk and Mom could watch him from the kitchen window the entire way.

-- Halloween customes usually consisted of snowmobile suits and stocking caps. Pretty hard to get creative when you already have 6" of snowpack on the ground in October and the evening temps are at 10 or 15 degrees.

-- Most of your windows and doors would have a half inch or more of frost on them for much of the winter.

-- On occassion, you would leave your car running and unattended all night for fear it wouldn't start in the morning despite having a block heater installed and plugged in. Many Alaska cars have a lot more miles on the engine than is indicated on the odometer.

-- The CV boots on my Camry would break every year and create an $800 repair bill the next spring. This happened each winter even though I had cold weather boots put on after the first winter.

-- People who had 4x4's would often lock their hubs in at the beginning of winter and not take them out until spring. This was because it would get so cold that you couldn't look your hubs in (or take them out) later on.

-- During the short days of winter, the sun would come up around ten and was gone by two in the afternoon. It actually didn't really come up at all and you sort of had a twighlight time for 4 hours.

-- Most of Alaska has something called "ice fog". The evening weather report was typically "cold with ice fog near settlements". Ice fog was formed when pollutants from cars, furnances, etc would get ice crystals attached to them and the stuff would just hang in the air like fog. At times, we'd launch a tanker and the ice fog created from the jet would close the runway for as long as 45 minutes until it desipated.

-- And finally, the northern lights. Absolutely beautiful! We mostly saw the green ones, but on occassion the red ones would come up. It's worth a winter trip to Fairbanks just to see the northern lights.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> The coffee would instantly freeze and never hit the ground.


vdub,

Man, that's some trick. Did it just hang there in mid-air, suspended in time?









Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yikes! Looks like Southern NH is a hot spot !!! Whodathunkit?! Just checked the current temp - about 22F. Clouds have moved in so the night should be warmer than last night (but not near so perty







). Forecast is calling for 4-6" of the white stuff tomorrow (maybe up to 12" depending on storm force), running from just before morning commute







thru 'till just after evening commute ends. The drives will be lousy but I do LOVE it when it snows all day!!!! And this sets it up just right for the Christmas Tree search on Saturday - out to the woods, cut our own, drag it back, tie it on the TV, and home it goes. Think we'll get 2 this year - after all, Puff deserves to have her own!
-----------------------

vdub says "-- ..... And finally, the northern lights. Absolutely beautiful! We mostly saw the green ones, but on occassion the red ones would come up. It's worth a winter trip to Fairbanks just to see the northern lights."

I AM SOOOOOO jealous!!!!!! They're supposedly frequently visible up here - but even on our open land (~75 acres when combined w/ the neighbors) and full visible light-free skydome - we haven't seen them. Someday ......


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Did it just hang there in mid-air, suspended in time?


You had to fling it pretty hard so that it broke up into small peices. They'd freeze and just evaporate as fog. Some large drops would make it to the ground, but not many. Cool trick -- everyone had to do it at least once.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

UH OH! Just turned on the Weather Channel. This AM's 4"-6" has been officially upgraded to 8"-12". OHHHHH, to be a kid with a Snow Day agian!!!!!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

That's our forecast 6-12" by lunch tomorrow, we'll see as you know the forecasters are not very accurate. I already told my boss if we have a few inches in the am and it is still coming down, 4wheel or not I'm staying home and playing in the snow with the kids and lov'in it


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Ours just left with a high of 24f today but the overnight low was -15f. Worst thing is the pellet stove quit working about a week ago and I couldn't get a new board for it until tomorrow. Oh well, the furnace ran all night long $$$









Bill.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Why not just use it all up as it passes across the country!? Really - we wouldn't mind - you can have it all - REALLY !!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

vdub said:


> -- Typically during the winter months, the Fairbanks temp would be between -20 and 0. Any day above zero felt balmy. Often it would dip to -40 or -50. We had one spell where it was -50 for about a week. When spring came and the temps went above freezing, it was T-shirt time.[snapback]67118[/snapback]​


Did you do any winter camping while you were there?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just measured the snowfall here.......8 inches and still snowing.

Temps are still not too bad though...about 28 degrees.

Steve


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Just measured the snowfall here.......8 inches and still snowing.
> 
> Temps are still not too bad though...about 28 degrees.
> 
> ...


Snow day today!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

5 and counting


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Did you do any winter camping while you were there?


No winter camping, but we did do a lot of cross-country skiing. Although it sounds cold and terrible, it's not -- you adjust and adapt to the environment. Our time in Fairbanks was wonderful. We went back often for several years after we had been transferred to VA. DW and I have considered moving back up there.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

V...weather here sux almost that bad. I never heard of the tire beads breaking loose, but flat spots for sure. We seldom see -50F, but -45 is pretty common. Wind chills used to creep near triple digits on the old chart, but not so much with the new one. When it gets that cold...it's just dangerous...and it hurts.

I like to visit the heat...but don't like to live in it. It's all what you are used to I guess.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

By the sounds of it, I am getting off lucky. Temps haven't been too bad -1 to -7C. We are getting alot of the white stuff which the whole family is enjoying. Built our 1st snowman of the year







The Christmas lights are looking good with everything covered in snow.

I just converted my X-mas lights to LED's. They look great but they do not warm up; how do you see them through the snow? My old lights would eventually melt the snow around the light itself.

Thor


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I grew up in Mich. but 35 years in California







has turned me into a wimp compared to most of you guys!

I think you would find me frozen dead in the driveway









The low last night was 38. High today about 58.

Walter


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I am going to Presscott Valley ( 1 hr north of Pheonix) Arizona for Christmas. I talked to my father in law on sat and he said they are having a cold spell, it was 15 the night before. I wondered why I am going to Arizona for 15 degress when I can have that at home









John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well it got cold tonight -17C and that does not include the wind chill. Our outdoor skating rink is offically open now.









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

9F this morning / 15F now. We got about 15" of the white stuff last Friday (what a NASTY drive home, that was!!!







) - then was 40F w/ dark blue skies the next day - perfect winter wonderland!!!. Forecast is for another storm this Friday - rain, ice, sleet, & snow







running from pre-dawn to post-dusk. Its beautiful when you can stay home but driving in it is just


----------

